# US Virgin Islands



## wilson14 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am hoping to book some rooms at the Margaritaville Resort in St. Thomas next year. I have never flown before, so I have no idea what airline is the best and which one provides the best flight experience to St. Thomas. Any suggestions?

Also, once you get there, do you usually take a taxi to your resort or rent a car?


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 16, 2015)

From where are you flying?

The best airline is usually the one that flys nonstop / direct.


----------



## wilson14 (Feb 16, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> From where are you flying?
> 
> The best airline is usually the one that flys nonstop / direct.



Louisville or Lexington in KY. Is there an airline that flys direct? I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Tia (Feb 16, 2015)

Renting a car is what we do, you drive on the left which isn't as bad as it sounds 

Taxis are readily available , but they charge per person which really gets expensive. They are not private taxis but vans that stop in multiple places depending where everyone is going.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2015)

Airport code is STT.  Depending on what you want to do, a car is usually recommended.  

If you are just planning on staying on the resort most of the time, then perhaps a car can be skipped.  But if you have a party of 4 or more a car might be cheaper.  Taxis are all shared rides at a per person charge, but are readily available.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 16, 2015)

I always use Kayak and look at flights then when I after narrowing it down, will go to the individual airlines to book.  You might check out flights from Cincinnati, too.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 16, 2015)

wilson14 said:


> Louisville or Lexington in KY. Is there an airline that flys direct? I haven't been able to find one.



I fly out of Cincinnati and there aren't any direct flights to STT offered from major airlines.  We usually fly USAir thru Charlotte as they offer the most convenient flights.  Or Delta thru ATL.  We can usually get to STT in less than 8 hrs with a short layover. Avoid flying thru Philly on USAir if you can avoid it and allow extra layover time in the winter. 

BTW, USAir has a current promo for their branded card where you get 50k  bonus miles.  AA also has a 50k promo with no annual fee the first year.  They will merge in a few months and they will combine miles into an AA account.  RT Flights to the Caribbean are ~60k miles.  So for $100 you can each pocket 100k miles.  Limited time only and only if your credit score is good.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 16, 2015)

BA Avios are good for the Caribbean. Distance based redemption so often cheaper than the us carrier's. You fly aa metal for less points.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 18, 2015)

My daughter is getting married November 8 on St. Thomas.  I think I will fly from Jacksonville, fl and connect through Miami. We will be in S.C. At the time so it is a 2 hour drive to JAX.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 19, 2015)

Make sure you get over to north-shore beaches on St John.
Taxi to RedHook
Passenger ferry to CruzBay
Taxi to North Shore beaches


----------



## legalfee (Feb 24, 2015)

Ann-Marie said:


> My daughter is getting married November 8 on St. Thomas.  I think I will fly from Jacksonville, fl and connect through Miami. We will be in S.C. At the time so it is a 2 hour drive to JAX.




Why not fly US Airways direct to STT out of Charlotte?  Only a one hour drive aND a direct flight.


----------

